# Jeux vidéo > Jeux online et réseau > Guild Wars 2 >  Succès histoire vivante saison 2

## Absolaeti

Salut les canards,

Les succès de l'histoire vivante saison 2 permettent d'avoir des récompenses sympas pour avoir les collections luminescentes ET ça fait des succès, c'est quand même bien fait, sauf que seul ... c'est moyen rigolo.

Je voulais savoir si y'a des canards partants (et partantes) pour se faire des sessions déblocage de succès. Tatsu dans sa grande gentillesse, a déjà fait une mini-session (avec Pure, Tynril et moi), et c'était bien cool.

Ca serait cool de faire ça un week-end à partir de 19h-20h (heure française).

Alors des intéressé(e)s ?

----------


## Kiyo

Je suis bien intéressée ! Mais je ne vais pas être bien dispo dans les soirées à venir donc bon, comptez moi sans me compter en fait si vous voulez les faire rapidement ^^

Oh, et il est drôlement sympa ton avatar dis donc  ::P:

----------


## Bartinoob

+1 mais ... pas ce week-end qui arrive. A voir pour le suivant :x

----------


## Wizi

Je veux bien aider pour vos succès  ::):

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Y'a pas de soucis pour en faire encore ^^
Faut juste espérer qu'on se mange pas encore les bugs nazes liés à la particule des défis.

----------


## Tygra

Pourquoi pas également si je suis dans le coin  :;):

----------


## atavus

Je veux bien aider pour le défi des centaures.








 ::ninja::

----------


## lPyl

Ca me tenterait limite, mais vu que j'ai que le dernier épisode de la ls, ce sera juste quand vous ferez celui là :D.

----------


## Sephil

Selon quand vous faites ça, ça peut m'intéresser, j'ai pas touché à la LS depuis le chapitre 5 (inclus).

----------


## Tigermilk

Idem, dispo quand je suis connecté, par contre les soirées en weekend je suis pas trop dispo.

----------


## mikelion

Il me manque un succès aux chutes du canapé, avec tous les pnjs à sauver.

----------


## olih

N'oubliez pas que pour faire les succes il faut déjà avoir fait l'histoire avec le personnage.

----------


## gnouman

Mmmh whai je suis chaud pour quelques succès moi aussi.

----------


## Absolaeti

Des intéressés pour une session dimanche 22 février vers 19h, avec Tynril et moi ? 
Il nous manque : Echoes of the past - episode 5, le challenge mode de Tangled paths - episode 6, certains de seeds of truth - episode 7, point of No return - episode 8 ;-)

----------


## Leybi

Je suis partant  ::):

----------


## lPyl

Si jamais y a pas assez de volontaire, moi je suis partant pour le 8 (c'est bien le dernier ça ?)

----------


## Kiyo

Je n'ai pas encore débloqué les succès donc sans moi pour cette fois ^^

----------


## Absolaeti

Première session avec Tynril, Barti, Revan et moi en "noob" et maître Wizi en guide, pour tous les succès de l'épisode 5 - echoes of the past. C'était bien sympa ;-) Merci les gars !

----------


## Tynril

Yep ! C'était cool, faudra qu'on remette ça. Merci bien !

----------


## olih

Marrant, je vous ai entendu rager, surtout barti  ::ninja::

----------


## Absolaeti

Deuxième session faite à l'improviste samedi soir, le challenge mode de Tangled paths, avec Pure, Tynril, Papry, Paupiette (je crois, je suis désolé) et moi. Ca a été d'une rapidité et d'une efficacité incroyable (j'ai essayé seule avec ma gardienne spécialité carpette et j'arrivais toujours à la dernière phase où il fait n'imp, et je faisais trop souvent la carpette) !!
Bref merci les gars !

Nouvelle session avant ou après les missions de guilde prévue avec Pure, Mars, Krikette, Tynril et moi. 
Pour Tynril et moi, il ne nous manque "que" la partie No refuge de l'épisode 7 (Seeds of truth) et tout l'épisode 8 (Point of no return, bon ok j'avoue j'ai fait le truc de la torche seule comme une grande). Tynril est dispo que le week-end, c'est pour ça que je voudrais faire en priorité ceux qui lui manque ;-)

A ceux qui l'ont déjà fait : quels sont ceux à faire sans trop rager en groupe un dimanche soir ? (j'avoue la partie "joue avec des sorts où tu sautes dans tous les sens, ça me gonfle un peu").

Pour en aider certain(e)s, je suis dispo en semaine (fin d'après-midi, soir ou très tôt le matin) ;-)

----------


## Bartinoob

::'(: 

Personnellement il me manque toujours l'intégralité de 6-7-8. Je sais pas lesquels sont faisables en solo par contre.

----------


## Wizi

Tout est faisable en solo, à condition d'être bon et le cas contraire avoir un peu de temps devant soi.

----------


## Sephil

Espérons que Barti a du temps alors !  ::ninja::

----------


## Absolaeti

Partie "No refuge" de Seeds of truth tentée à 5 puis en 2 groupes puis un des groupes à 5 et c'est passé pour certains, pour le coup c'est pas marrant du tout, l'armure luminescente s'éloigne de moi ...

----------


## Absolaeti

Grâce à Mars, Krikette, Barti et Pure et à leur extrême générosité et patience, on a réussi. C'était vraiment pas fun. Si vous le tentez, essayez d'avoir dans votre groupe au moins une personne ayant déjà le succès, au moins lui/elle peut se concentrer sur le massacre de super-centaure ! Encore bravo les gens ! Et si y'en a que ça tente, je suis dispo ;-)

----------


## Bartinoob

On a torché l'autre partie de l'histoire vivante 7 (infiltration chez les asuras) avec Pure sans difficulté, par contre. J'ai même soloté en mode défi sans aucun problème, y a vraiment un gouffre niveau difficulté entre les deux instances.

----------


## Lee Tchii

Vivement vivement vivement !

----------


## Absolaeti

Petite session avec Pure pour l'épisode 8 et on a tout fait avec nos deux gardiens, on a trop géré \o/ Si certains ont besoin d'aide, n'hésitez pas !

----------


## purEcontact

::lol::

----------

